# My African Pygmy Hedgehogs..



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Delfino was my first ever hedgehog. He sadly has passed away  



















Celine was my 2nd hedgehog, lovely little girl. Got her when she was 6 weeks old.










Cher, my 3rd hedgehog. She wasn't being kept in the best of conditions by her previous owner and was a bit of a rescue case! She was such a loving (not so little, chubby) hedgehog!!




























Sadly, due to a change in circumstances that were out of my control.. I had to rehome Celine and Cher 

Miss my 3 babies soo much!!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Lovely to see your hoggies. I have just the one at the mo my old girl Rose who's on her last legs. I've fostered a few for the national rescue which has been very rewarding. 

I hope your girlies found loving new homes. 

I always find it challenging renting with small pets especially the hogs people just think their full of fleas and ticks like when they've seen wild hogs on tv.


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Aww, do you have a picture ?? Oh wow that is amazing, are you still a fosterer ?? I follow the rescue on facebook and saw recently they are in need of more carers. I am so tempted!!

AHh yeah, often you see people having to rehome their hedgehog because of their landlords! I have recently moved into the flat I live in now.. it says pets are not allowed without permission and it lists cats, dogs, small animals, reptiles, birds and fish. Not yet asked, but I am assuming/hoping that means there are exceptions or room for consideration from my landlord. Unfortunately, like you say.. some people think they are full of nasties so I don't know what my landlord would say to us having a hedgehog


----------



## AlexTurley (Oct 30, 2011)

aww lovely to see some hoggys. 
are u planning on fostering or getting some more soon? 
I had a baby wildie a while back who was brought into work in a really bad state so took him home to try and see if he would survive but he only lasted the week just after he was getting better and had started to open his eyes and walk about. after a week of hand rearing ALL night. he was lovely used to make little chitterings when he was bathed and would anoint himself. 
looking into buying my viv and getting a APH in next couple of months


----------

